# Chipsätze auslesen ?



## akrite (5. Januar 2008)

Moin,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Software unter Windows, die mir die Chipsätze von an dem PC angeschlossenen Geräte (z.B. über USB) anzeigt. Kennt jemand so eine Software ?


----------

